# How do you know if your plant is in shock?



## MrPuffAlot (Jun 23, 2007)

discuss..


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 24, 2007)

If you plant isn't growing quickly and all the fan leaves aren't perky and a luscious green color than your plant is undergoing some sort of stress.


----------



## JUICYKUSH_DETROIT (Jun 28, 2011)

ok my leaves ae green but droopy *** is it dead?? what do i do?


----------



## WoodyPheonix (Jun 28, 2011)

DLT is right about symptoms of shock. Lack of growth, leaves pointing down, Loosing colour, "sad" looking.

Droopy leaves are a sign of either over or under watering.
If in hydro, underwatering symptoms appear if there is a lack of oxygen to the root zone (effectively overwatering)
If over watered, leave the plant alone to dry out. If underwatered, water.
If leaves yellowing, give grow feed.
Read the stickies.

So, the question is, when did you last water.
What is your setup, hydro (which type) or soil, lighting, age of plant, how long suffering symptoms. Last time you changed anything.
Give us more details and some pics and we will try and help.
W


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 29, 2011)

While your narrative is quite interesting, it doesn't really engage the crux of this thread. You should have posted your narrative in the coffee table thread. If however, you were trying to make a point, you failed to get that point expressed in any applicable manner. If you would like to engage our many growers in thoughtful conversation then you should first suck on this: :48:  Then wait till your mind set is :stoned:  Then make your point....:hubba:  At any rate, Welcome to The Passion


----------



## Growdude (Aug 29, 2011)

My eyes are bleeding now.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Aug 29, 2011)

Priest of Knowledge has gone green on us  :hubba:


----------



## Hick (Aug 30, 2011)

jamesparker said:
			
		

> We are in that environment where the science & technology is going very forward and if we talk about these concepts very deeply then we can easily came to know about botany, ecosystem, techniques etc. But basically if we talk about Ecosystem then we identify that eveththing is depends to each other like animals depend on greenery, humans depends on animals. But now the ecosystem is not balance because on land greenery is finishing very fast  to which we are lost animals & the sources of income. If we sneak on green design i.e. flora & fauna on land it becomes very easy to save animals. There are many examples of ecosystems -- a pond, a forest, an estuary, grassland. The boundaries are not fixed in any objective way, although sometimes they seem obvious, as with the shoreline of a small pond. Usually the boundaries of an ecosystem are chosen for practical reasons having to do with the goals of the particular study.
> The study of ecosystems mainly consists of the study of certain processes that link the living, or biotic, components to the non-living, or abiotic, components. Energy transformations andbiogeochemical cycling are the main processes that comprise the field of ecosystem ecology. As we learned earlier, ecology generally is defined as the interactions of organisms with one another and with the environment in which they occur. We can study ecology at the level of the individual, the population, the community, and the ecosystem.
> In ecosystem ecology we put all of this together and, insofar as we can, we try to understand how the system operates as a whole. This means that, rather than worrying mainly about particular species, we try to focus on major functional aspects of the system. These functional aspects include such things as the amount of energy that is produced by photosynthesis, how energy or materials flow along the many steps in a food chain, or what controls the rate of decomposition of material



EARTH FIRST!... we'll pillage the other planets later


> . the goal isn't just scientific exploration ... it's also about  extending the range of human habitat out from Earth into the solar  system as we go forward in time ... In the long run a single-planet  species will not survive ... If we humans want to survive for hundreds  of thousands or millions of years, we must ultimately populate other  planets. Now, today the technology is such that this is barely  conceivable. We're in the infancy of it. ... I'm talking about that one  day, I don't know when that day is, but there will be more human beings  who live off the Earth than on it. We may well have people living on the  moon. We may have people living on the moons of Jupiter and other  planets. We may have people making habitats on asteroids ... I know that  humans will colonize the solar system and one day go beyond.


----------

